# worlds lowest escalade



## ChrisFromTwistedInc (Jun 16, 2008)

shot it sunday evening


----------



## jvgig (Jun 16, 2008)

WHY?... It looks broken, its super tacky, there is no way it gets good performance, there is no way its a comfortable ride, there is no way that anyone would look at you and say I want that for any longer than a few seconds.  

Now on the photo.  I think the time of day did not help the shot. I also dont like the background.  maybe a fire station, but the fence, danger signs, power lines, and blown out sky all detract from the image.  The interior shots could use some more lighting as well.  I know that you wanted to emphasis the lighting kit and displays, but the seats seem to be covered in alligator? which would make them a large part in my book.  The pic of the trunk is crooked.  May I ask what is by the rear tire?


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow, a lot of work went into that thing. 

Last time I checked this was about critiquing the picture not giving our opinions about the "tackiness" of the subject matter. 
Im sure someone thinks your flowers or sea creatures are totally cliche and tacky but has the decency to keep it to themself and critique the picture as it is. 

It looks really cool lowered onto the ground instead of raised up 20 feet like you always see them. Something different....

If you balance the lighting a little itll look tons better, expose for the sky outdoors, and light up the dark parts of the truck with reflectors or flashlights against white beach balls or something to diffuse big strong flashlights. 

I say why not ? If you have the talent and time and money and desire to do this, go for it. Personally I'd go with a black on black, but hey, it looks really sweet lowered onto the ground. 

Keep practicing, try to even out the exposures, cars are really hard to shoot correctly.


----------



## ChrisFromTwistedInc (Jun 17, 2008)

matts escalade has a fully built LS1 in it and will move, the shop hand built the frame to handle the motor and suspension... and as far as the suspension, its on air ride and rides like a dream, and handles well


----------



## cszakolczai (Jun 17, 2008)

that thing is slammed... I like it.  Nice shots too.


----------



## lostcase_gib (Jun 17, 2008)

liking the angles and also the contrast from the cherry red paint to the tankers and the blown out sky...


----------



## notelliot (Jun 17, 2008)

love the corpse in the rear wheel-well. hahaha. riding that low, it looks like a hurse (sp). 

the first two are pretty fitting, good images. 3 has a busy background, little distracting.
i think you should try the last two with no ambient light, and a tripod.


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 17, 2008)

we were contemplating dropping our trailblazer SS -just a couple of inches-not to that extreme though.
not a fan of the skull theme, or the flames but you can see alot of work went into the car which is cool

I like your second picture the best and the forth one looks tiltled


----------



## ChrisFromTwistedInc (Jun 17, 2008)

the fourth one is a little tilted... but i was too lazy to fix it,


----------



## ericmo (Jun 17, 2008)

coming from the minitrucking scene, i love the series but im a little biased!


----------



## MarcusM (Jun 17, 2008)

Is that porn on the DVD player?


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 17, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> Is that porn on the DVD player?



Either that, or a Rap Video...


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jun 17, 2008)

also, thanks for taking me back in time, I havent seen anything like this since fleetwood used to hang out at the local pizzeria in westminster ca , this was like 1991 ... Good times...


----------



## matt-l (Jun 17, 2008)

hmm...WHY??

you can't go over a dime in this thing!!

nice shots though


----------



## taracor (Jun 17, 2008)

That's actually pretty cool.  I have to appreciate the airbrushing since I do a little airbrushing myself.

The photos are pretty cool, I like the second one, and also on the third one with the Escalade the way it is against the background.


----------



## AUZambo (Jun 17, 2008)

matt-l said:


> hmm...WHY??
> 
> you can't go over a dime in this thing!!
> 
> nice shots though



I assume it's on hydraulics and raises up some when it's time to put it in drive.  I really don't mind the lowering and even the paint job...but the interior would drive me crazy!


----------

